# 400 GPH pump in a 10 gallon



## David-P (Jul 30, 2007)

In the future after i have a larger tank i would like to make my 10 gallon tank into a overstocked tetra school tank. I Know that i will want a much larger tank, so i have been looking around at power filters. I saw a 400 GPH which would cycle the water 40 times per hour. Would this be way overkill? I would also consider running dual filters instead of 1 very large filter. 

Would a filter with an extremely high exchange rate coupled with water changes allow me to keep a significantly higher number of fish.

i have been a 10 gallon could be suitable for a school 6-8 tetra....running a huge powerful filter and daily water changes increase that number to say 10-12 or something even higher perhaps something like 12-15


----------



## Apotheosis (Jul 2, 2007)

> Would a filter with an extremely high exchange rate coupled with water changes allow me to keep a significantly higher number of fish.


Not at all. This is a common misunderstanding. Bigger filter or more water changes does not = more fish.

6 neons tetras might work in a 10 gallon, but other than that, schools of fish need more room. You have to remember that tetras aren't messy fish, so daily water changes wouldn't make a difference. 

Rather, it's a matter of space. A large school of tetras simply needs more space than a 10 gal offers.


----------

